# Crank Trigger And Sensor Mount



## Joe Harlan (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty new to this machine work. First attempt at building a hub and broaching.  This is for a vintage Nissan racecar I am converting to a more current fuel and ignition management system.


----------



## Joe Harlan (Mar 14, 2015)

Mockup on the block.


----------

